# Financial Advisor Jobs/Opportunities



## Klaudia (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi All,

I am living in *Australia *and looking to relocate to *Dubai*. I have worked in the Financial Planning industry for 2 years and would like to know what is the process in finding a job in UAE. I have experiance in in the following areas:

- Personal insurance/risk management
- Retirement strategies
- Investment products such as capital protected, geared investments and home equity products
- Superannuation
- Tax minimisation strategies
- Maximise government benefits 

I have completed my B.Bus, Dip and Adv Dip in financial services (Financial Planning) and currently completing my Masters in Commerce (Financial Planning).

Any leasds or advice would help.

Thanks


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

Klaudia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living in *Australia *and looking to relocate to *Dubai*. I have worked in the Financial Planning industry for 2 years and would like to know what is the process in finding a job in UAE. I have experiance in in the following areas:
> 
> ...



Hi,

I dont want to be too pessimistic but things are quite tough at the moment in Dubai. I have read that 53% of financial services firms have currently a recruitment freeze in place and another 23% will have a recruitment feeze in place within the last 3 months. Things have gone quite bad in a very short period of time. 

Unfortunately Dubai is not a place where you can survive long without paid work especially since share accomodation can cost at minimum AUD$25,000 a year for a private room. 

Basically you really need to secure a job before you get here otherwise it will be financially very difficult. 

Speak to recruiters back in Oz and see what they say about Middle East opportunities. You will find that you will be competing with others from the UK and US who may have the same experience as you and possibly others who already have Middle Eastern experience who have been laid off recently.

All the best with the hunt. Didnt mean to be too negative but unfortunately times are tough in the Middle East too. 

C


----------



## Klaudia (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks cazyindubai,

It seems that the tough times has hit every where, even in Dubai! I think I may hold off until things start to improve. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have provided advice for people wanting to work as financial advisers on several occasions. You may find it helpful to so a search, but I will tell you now that the market is harder to break into than most people think and that the majority of roles are commission only.


-


----------

